# Климактерический горбик



## Дмитрий-30 (26 Июн 2008)

Здравствуйте !

мне 31 год, есть такая небольшая "косметическая" проблема и болит немного

Вопрос по существу:

Существует ли доказательное медицинское лечение этого заболевания, вроде ультразвуковой липосакции ?

Или по знахарям всю жизнь ходить?

Спасибо. aiwan

(Могу выслать фото, или подъехать на консультацию)


----------

